# Interested in Joining



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all. I live here in San Antonio, Texas and a proud fan of the New England Patriots. I have been wanting to visit a lodge and learn about joining. Here in SA there are so many to choose from and was wondering how does one choose a lodge to visit? I can't wait until the day comes where I actually do visit one.


----------



## JJones (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello and welcome!

I would just pick the closest lodge that you're interested in visiting and go for it.  If they have regular practice nights I'd try to drop in during one of those and arrange to come have a meal and visit during a stated meeting night.  Do this for all the lodges you're interested in joining.

I'd also advise that you be careful as SA may have a few clandestine lodges within it.  Use this link to find legitimate Grand Lodge of Texas lodges: http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator

You could also join a Prince Hall lodge if you want to go that route but I can't find a lodge locator on their Grand Lodge website.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank so much for the info JJones. I will look out for the fraud lodges in SA. I will use the link to help me find the best option for me.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 3, 2014)

Our local Prince Hall lodges are listed here.  Seven lodges I think two building addresses.  As often happens several lodges meet in one building.

http://www.mwphglotx.org/lodges5.asp

Wen I moved to the area I discovered that the Masters Wardens Secretaries Association page for specific counties near SA has a location map.  I found that more visual than the lodge locator.

http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/content/masters-wardens-secretaries-associations

http://mwsa39.albertpikedemolay.org/ Click "Lodge Directory" then zoom.

http://www.51stmasonicdistrict.txmasons.org/masters.html Not all of the local counties have a map on their page.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you all. I have found a lodge that I am interested in and have emailed them about my interests. I will visit this lodge at one of there monthly meetings.


----------

